# Blueberry wine from frozen - recipe



## MineWine (Oct 23, 2019)

Here's a highly modified recipe from Gene Spaziani's book 
The Home Winemaker's Companion: Blueberry wine from fresh blueberries. 

Only I used 12 lbs of store bought frozen and 1 lb of frozen mixed berries. 
10 lbs sugar, 
10 drops pectic, 
1-1/4 tsp yeast nutrient, 
5 tsp acid, 
1-1/4 tsp tannin, 
1 oz Oak chips, 
Red Star Cotes des blancs yeast. 

Starting SG 1.105, acid .50%. 
Primary to carboy on day 8. 
Racked 4 times at day 16, 59, 118(with an egg white), 152. 
Bottled day 168.


----------



## beano (Oct 23, 2019)

Fresh or frozen, no big thing.
What was your final SG and how much volume did you end up with.
You didn't mention you starting must level. Acid blend?


----------

